# Arkansas farm report



## Cowboy_Ken (May 11, 2019)

https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/05/11/us/gator-displaced-due-to-flood-trnd/index.html


----------



## dmmj (May 11, 2019)

that poor gator was probably looking for pigs to eat when he only found rice


----------

